# The Jussen brothers from The Netherlands



## gustavdimitri

I would like to recommend the Jussen brothers, two upcoming pianists from The Netherlands.
Their play is fenomenal!










Here an example of Dukas in 2010 in the Royal Concertgebouw in Amsterdam 






Enjoy listening and look them up on Youtube i.g.


----------



## Pugg

I love their recordings, especially the Mozart and the Schubert, recorded very young I might add.


----------

